# Moebius Superboy Completed



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is my latest kit completed, the Moebius Superboy. I never had this one as a kid so it was my first build of it. Once again another great and quality product from Moebius.



















Bob K.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

That is rockin!:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

A study in beautiful painting and seam elimination..............SUPERAWESOME!!!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice, clean build-up, Bob!!! Very cool! - Denis


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

I remember that there was a factory "sample" build of this model at the store where I bought most of my Aurora originals back in the '60's. They were always very tight, clean, and straightforward. I guess they were supposed to support that annoying line on all of the old Aurora instruction sheets that said "assure yourself of a perfect model every time." Anyway, this finished piece reminded me of those flawless factory builds, as it is very, very well done.
Ron G.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Great job!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent Job Bob on the Superboy:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Has anyone noticed the marks on the base for the dragon's feet and the front corners of the cave to not match the position of the cave and dragon? Was it that screwed up on the original kit? If someone is not careful they can glue the dragon to the molded outlines of his feet on the base which bear no resemblence to where he really should be placed.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done!

Sean


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> Has anyone noticed the marks on the base for the dragon's feet and the front corners of the cave to not match the position of the cave and dragon? Was it that screwed up on the original kit? If someone is not careful they can glue the dragon to the molded outlines of his feet on the base which bear no resemblence to where he really should be placed.


I noticed some flat areas on the base that I did assume were supposed to be the location markings for the feet. However I totally ignored them because, as you said, they didn't make sense for locating the dragon. I simply hot stuffed him in as the last piece at what I considered the best location.

And thanks for all the kind comments guys. I can also say that the model fit together nicely and doing the seams, which was fairly minimal, was a breeze. It is a fairly simple build but it turns out to be a nice kit. He is on display next to Superman and I guess he still had a bit of growth left as Superman is much bigger. Actually I think is a 1/8th vs. a 1/6th scale. So they do look a bit odd next to each other.

Bob K.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I haven't opened my Superboy kit yet.Hate to break the seal.Is the plastic color blue like Aurora chose to release it.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

It's a slightly darker shade of blue than Aurora...the same color blue Moebius' Spider-Man is cast in.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I guess that's okay,but a more neutral color is always better in order to paint lighter colors,otherwise a good coating of primer before painting must be a must.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Cool paint job, well done Bob! :thumbsup:


----------

